# Vr6 supercharger spark plug ?



## turbo12v (Jul 11, 2003)

I know this has been beaten to death but it was never asked what to use with a supercharger.
I have alot of different range ngk's left from my vr turbo I am just not sure if I should use them
setup
obd1 vr6
35 lbs. inj
8-10 psi
vortec v1 charger
c2 software
plug and gap size needed thanks



_Modified by turbo12v at 10:25 PM 2-12-2005_


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 supercharger spark plug ? (turbo12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo12v* »_I know this has been beaten to death but it was never asked what to use with a supercharger.
I have alot of different range ngk's left from my vr turbo I am just not sure if I should use them
setup
obd1 vr6
53 lbs. inj
8-10 psi
vortec v1 charger
c2 software
plug and gap size needed thanks

C2 makes software for 53 lb injectors?
I am running a V1 which hits 11psi at redline, C2 stage I software, and ACCEL 30 lb injectors.....my plug(as recommended by C2) NGK BKR6E
I used to have Bosch F6DTC, what AMS recommended.


----------



## turbo12v (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 supercharger spark plug ? (vr6ofpain)*

edited 35 lbs inj.


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Vr6 supercharger spark plug ? (turbo12v)*

I like the Denso 3008's I've been using for a couple years now in my turbo.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

C2 recommends the BKR6E gapped to 0.024" ask Chris, he should be able to answer any of your questions, since you are running their software. If you have more specific tune questions, Jeff is a wealth of knowledge(and made the software).


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*

That is the wrong plug for that application.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_That is the wrong plug for that application. 

Which one, the NGK or the Denso or the Bosch?


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_That is the wrong plug for that application. 

Of course it is, because you obviously run their software AND you own your own business AND sell entire SC kits....so you would know everything.
GET OFF your high horse man. You think you know all......but unfortunately you have nothing to back you up.
Personally I would trust a company that put together a kit, and tuned it with their own software. Guess what plug they used..... an *NGK BKR6E*
It IS the CORRECT plug.


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*

I run BKR7E's on my turbo...keeping them for the SC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (Gavster)*

I run NGK IRIDIUM BKR5EIX and they work great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

or I've also been running NGK 4563 bcp6et. Per earlier advice of the above texer.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUPERCHARGED-JETTA* »_I run NGK IRIDIUM BKR5EIX and they work great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How much did those run you?


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUPERCHARGED-JETTA* »_I run NGK IRIDIUM BKR5EIX and they work great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

but a 5 *with NGK* is the "OEM VR6 spec" heat rating? the 6 is one step colder, the 7 is two steps colder, etc.
it works good for you huh? that is interesting.


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Yes the 5's are colder plug But they run great and less fouling out. You can get these for around $40 on ebay.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

Been using the desno IK24's with a .32 gap. Works very well but that plug is a tad to cold. Runs a tad rough untill I get her warmed up.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Vr6 supercharger spark plug ? (turbo12v)*

NGK-R5671A-8 should work well and they are under $2 a piece. I use them, but a colder plug, they work great.


----------



## BlueMk3VR6 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Vr6 supercharger spark plug ? (nycvr6)*

I have NGK R5672A-8's gapped at 0.028"....recommended by fellow vortexer, but then again I need to find out what the right plug should be for the C2 application. You definitely want to avoid pre-ignition/detonation at all costs, especially with boost on stock compression, but again it depends where you live....like me in FL where it's humid in summer.

_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_Those Bosch plugs you speak of are junk. Depending on boost level you should run either a NGK R5672A-7 up to 6psi gapped at 0.032" and up to 10psi intercooled NGK R5672A-8 gapped at 0.028". I spent the last year working with NGK R&D with my VF kit and theses plugs work flawlessly with perfect burn. Now that being said these were selected using information about the VF kit specifically. 
Keep in mind that if you live in a cold climate you will have to run a 1 step warmer plug in the winter. These plugs take into account summer driving with high outside temps.
Hope this helps.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_or I've also been running NGK 4563 bcp6et. Per earlier advice of the above texer. 

That's what I'm running now. I switched back to them from the Denso Iridium IK22's for the heck of it...I can't really tell the difference.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUPERCHARGED-JETTA* »_Yes the 5's are colder plug But they run great and less fouling out. You can get these for around $40 on ebay.









No. With NGK a 5 is the OEM spec I am pretty sure. I know that 6 is one step colder, and 7 is two steps colder. So 5 is not colder.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_That is the wrong plug for that application. 

Hey JETTSET, let's try to be civil here. You say that the plug C2 recommended is incorrect, then I want to know what you recommend?
You stated:

_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_Depending on boost level you should run either a NGK R5672A-7 up to 6psi gapped at 0.032" and up to 10psi intercooled NGK R5672A-8 gapped at 0.028". I spent the last year working with NGK R&D

but with this application, we are looking at 10-11psi, *non-intercooled*. Technically that is different enough to warrant consideration. Let me know what plug you would use in this case.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*

Cold plugs. Here in Seattle today it was about 30 degree's out this morning. The car started up ok but then ran very choppy and sputtered a lot. Tried to drive off but she died and flooded. I had to swap in the Bosch Platnum plugs to get to work.
It is interesting how the design and heat range effects how a car runs.
When it is warm out the IK24's work awsome. But on cold mornings they suck for the first 3-5 minutes of driving.


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ofpain* »_
No. With NGK a 5 is the OEM spec I am pretty sure. I know that 6 is one step colder, and 7 is two steps colder. So 5 is not colder.

You are correct, the 5's are stock range. Apparently these are good for my race car but might not be good for street application.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*

i run the NGK r5671A-9 plugs. it is the v-power series. I really like them. Ran the 7's before, but these seem to be working great. Then again, I am running a turbocharged setup, but just letting you know what others are running.


_Modified by vr6chris at 11:06 PM 2-15-2005_


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ofpain* »_
Hey JETTSET, let's try to be civil here. You say that the plug C2 recommended is incorrect, then I want to know what you recommend?
You stated:

but with this application, we are looking at 10-11psi, *non-intercooled*. Technically that is different enough to warrant consideration. Let me know what plug you would use in this case.

Ok let's be civil then. How about you re-read your previous post and attack on me then retract it.
I have worked closely with NGK for over a year now with someone who does R&D for F1, WRC, NASCAR and NHRA teams. So if you think that C2 know more than they do then your really out to lunch.
For this persons application I would say that he should be fine with the same plugs I run R5672A-8's. If he finds them a little warm then go to the R5671A-8's. I will have one of the NGK guys chime in on the thread.
I will also ask him to post up a Spark Plug FAQ post that everyone can refer to in the future.


----------



## Deezler (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

Hello all you will have to forgive me but I am exhausted and cannot answer any of you at this moment. If you have any questions about what plug to use you can contact myself or NGK direct.
Where you live will have an effect on the plug's temperature. If you want to IM me and I will help you out. The colder outside the hotter the plug required. Feel free to contact me.
Or if you prefer you can contact NGK in Canada or USA The number in Canada is 1-877-277-2759 in the US it is 1-877-473-6767. These are the technical support lines. 
Good luck



_Modified by Deezler at 2:05 AM 2-16-2005_


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_then retract it.

not a chance.


----------



## BlueMk3VR6 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*

We probably need to get C2 involved into this thread, see what they say. Everybody has something different, as I see....I just know that those Bosch that I received with the kit were junk....







.
I'll be dynoing in a week or two, then I'll replace the plugs to see if there is a difference. Laters


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Jeff, from C2, told me he was using NGK BKR7Es.


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

thats what im running, BKR7E...they work very well, easy to gap too


_Modified by Gavster at 11:48 PM 2-16-2005_


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_Jeff, from C2, told me he was using NGK BKR7Es.

Ya he is, but he is also running their Stage II software with 42 lb injectors, a turbo, and no intercooler. This thread started with a setup based on a SC and 35 lb injectors.
Since I am stuck with lame CA 91 octane supreme I am going to switch from the BKR6E to the 7E (one step colder) this weekend. We are trying to diagnosis this transitional ping I get. Only when going very quickly from decent vacuum(~15+ InHg) to some boost (~3psi+), which for me is above 3K rpm. If I steadily roll onto the throttle it never happens. Only if I stomp on the gas....and for some reason it only seems to happen in 3rd,4th, and 5th gear(I'm thinking the extra load, because at that rpm in those gears, you are at a higher speed, which takes more power to move you).
I'll post the results of the switch.
Does anyone know the Bosch "heat rating equivalents" to NGK? Because I was running the Bosch F6DTC's, and I think their equivalent in NGK is a 7? Since I had no problems starting with those Bosch plugs, I assume moving to a colder plug wont be a problem for me....plus it rarely dips into the 20's during the winter where I live....and winter is coming to an end.


----------



## Corradovr6sc (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*

Standard Bosch vr6 plugs are FR8LDC. Standard NGK vr6 plugs are BKR5EKU.
So Bosch F6DTC is equivalent to NGK BKR7E i.e. both are 2 stages colder than stock.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (Corradovr6sc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradovr6sc* »_Standard Bosch vr6 plugs are FR8LDC. Standard NGK vr6 plugs are BKR5EKU.
So Bosch F6DTC is equivalent to NGK BKR7E i.e. both are 2 stages colder than stock.

So I was correct. Cool, thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Are you going lean when you stomp on it?
Probably your secondary fuel pump, I am suprised Jeff has not told you to up the setting yet via software. I have mine maxed out and it goes really rich when I stomp on it. I need a VAG-COM to pull some fuel out, but I haven't got around to it.
And yes, I think we are way off-topic now.
Ryan


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_Are you going lean when you stomp on it?
Probably your secondary fuel pump, I am suprised Jeff has not told you to up the setting yet via software. I have mine maxed out and it goes really rich when I stomp on it. I need a VAG-COM to pull some fuel out, but I haven't got around to it.
And yes, I think we are way off-topic now.
Ryan

I have already been adding accel pump(channel 2). Still pings, though I haven't maxed mine out. Right now I am running it at 147, which is 115% of stock. With the previous software I went up to 150-something and it still pinged.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*

Just picked up some NGK "R" BKR7E's at NAPA. I love cheap spark plugs, these are only $2.19 each. The previous NGK V-power BKR6E's I got from them were only $1.89 each.
I am surprised people dont change their plugs more often. Why not it is only a fraction of the cost of an oil change......I mean 6 plugs is less than a OEM VW VR6 filter.
I feel sorry for those who spend big money on iridium plugs.


----------



## BlueMk3VR6 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*

I think I'm gonna switch to BKR7E's, but what do they have to be gapped at?
I found some info online and it shows that 6E's and 7E's are standard NGK plugs, the ones that I use are racing rated? Do you think there should be a difference?


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

Isn't the packaging really Japanese? I think it is cool. Only $2.19 each at NAPA.


----------

